# Radon Skeen 29 9.0 Dämpfer und Gabel Setup



## Toni_H (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen, Hallo Radon Team,

gestern kam mein neues Skeen 29 9.0. So weit alles super. Sehr schickes Bike und sauber verarbeitet.
Aber ein was wundert mich. Die Gabel wird unter Climb richtig hart. Der Dämpfer jedoch nicht. Ist da was defekt, kann man da noch was nachstellen oder muss das so sein bedingt durch das Dämpfersetup.

Hat vielleicht einer das Skeen und kann sagen wie es bei ihm ist. Kann Radon was dazu sagen?


----------



## Bierschinken88 (19. Juni 2015)

Hi,

Climb ist kein Lockout sondern einfach eine Änderung von der Zugstufe.
D.h. der Dämpfer federt noch ein, aber sollte im Fahrbetrieb deutlich weniger wippen und sich straffer anfühlen.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (19. Juni 2015)

Das mir bekannte CTD ist eine Art Low Speed Druckstufe.

Die Zugstufe wird woanders eingestellt.

Das CTD gibt es in unterschiedlichen Abstimmungen. Das ordert der Hersteller vom Bike so wie er meint, das es am besten passt. 

Das kannst du bei Fox Deutschland auch härter machen lassen.


----------



## Toni_H (19. Juni 2015)

Hab es jetzt probiert. Wippen wird tatsächlich von Stufe zu Stufe geringer. Aber wenn man es provoziert federt er noch ein. Scheint es ja zu passen. Danke.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (19. Juni 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Das mir bekannte CTD ist eine Art Low Speed Druckstufe.
> 
> Die Zugstufe wird woanders eingestellt.


Korrekt! Mein Fehler 

Aber wunderbar Toni, dann scheints ja zu passen


----------



## AlexH96 (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo Toni,

Bin schwer am Überlegen das Radon Skeen 9.0 zu kaufen. Sieht richtig schick aus, aber das blöde Dämpferkabel stört mich etwas. Wie sieht es mit Flaschenhalter aus? Passt da nicht mal ein Flaschenhalter mit Seitenzugriff rein? Danke im Voraus...


----------



## Toni_H (21. Juni 2015)

AlexH96 schrieb:


> Hallo Toni,
> 
> Bin schwer am Überlegen das Radon Skeen 9.0 zu kaufen. Sieht richtig schick aus, aber das blöde Dämpferkabel stört mich etwas. Wie sieht es mit Flaschenhalter aus? Passt da nicht mal ein Flaschenhalter mit Seitenzugriff rein? Danke im Voraus...



Nein das stört nicht. Das Dämpferkabel kommt jetzt von unten. Da stört der Flaschenhalter nicht.
Am Wochenende spontan beim Heavy24 teilgenommen. Als kleiner Test. Geiles Bike und sauber im Gelände. Absolut einwandfrei. Gibt nichts zu meckern. Jeder Euro wert. Fährt auch mit Dreck. Hier ein Vorher - Nachher

Nun ist es wieder sauber. Sieht wieder aus wie neu. Absolut keine Spuren davon getragen.


----------



## AlexH96 (21. Juni 2015)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Nein das stört nicht. Das Dämpferkabel kommt jetzt von unten. Da stört der Flaschenhalter nicht.
> Am Wochenende spontan beim Heavy24 teilgenommen. Als kleiner Test. Geiles Bike und sauber im Gelände. Absolut einwandfrei. Gibt nichts zu meckern. Jeder Euro wert. Fehrt auch mit Dreck. Hier ein Vorher - Nachher
> 
> Nun ist es wieder sauber. Sieht wieder aus wie neu. Absolut keine Spuren davon getragen.


Super, danke für die schnelle Antwort und die "hardcore" Bilder. Werde den Radon bestellen. Beste Grüsse, Alex.


----------



## Toni_H (21. Juni 2015)

Mach das. Machst du nichts falsch. Geiles Bike.


----------



## Toni_H (26. Juni 2015)

Und das Bike schon da? 
Meins ist nun wieder fertig. Alles wieder sauber, neuer Sattel drauf, Flaschenhalter dran, Satteltasche dran, neue XT Kette, blaue Ventilkappen drauf und neue schicke S-Haken als Zugführung. Fährt sich sehr sehr gut.


----------

